# Il y a deux terasses dans le jardin surmontées...



## VisserK

Bonjour,

Il ya un autre phrase qui me rend fou. C'est dans le contexte d'un text touristique 


"le jardin surmontées d'un porche"

je pensais:  De tuin met daarboven een portiek ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Joannes

Oui, je suppose que c'est bien comme ça. Peut-être *overwelfd door* ou un autre mot qui décrit la forme du porche serait plus élégant que simplement *met daarboven*, mais il faudrait avoir une photo pour être certain alors..


----------



## VisserK

Encore merci


----------



## Joannes

Het was me niet opgevallen de eerste keer maar aangezien er *surmontées* staat, kan dat eigenlijk geen betrekking hebben op *le jardin* (want dan zou er *surmonté* staan). Mogelijk is het een schrijffout, of anders moet er in de context nog ergens een vrouwelijk meervoud staan waarop het betrekking kan hebben en dan moet je wellicht de vertaling aanpassen.


----------



## Suehil

Wat is de hele zin, VisserK?  Als het een schrijffout is, dan is het een hele rare.


----------



## VisserK

hallo,

het klopt inderdaad, ik had de zin verkeerd gelezen de gehele zin is namelijk:

Il y a deux terasses dans le jardin surmontées d'un porche et équipées d'un barbecue.


----------



## Suehil

In dat geval zou ik zeggen, 'In de tuin zijn er twee overdekte terrassen, elk voorzien van een barbecue.'


----------

